# Dado Blades



## skipper767 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I have a Makita 2704 tablesaw and would like to use a dado blade, so can anyone tell me if that will be possible and suggest also a suitable product? I like the Freud Dial type, but the arbor is not very long and I'll be forced to use a coupler to go fit its 30mm to 5/8 hole of the blade.
is it safe? and which will be the advantages over just routeringthe dados?
thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

The coupler idea doesn't sound very safe. Whatever you decide, don't buy the 'Wobbler' dadoes.:thumbdown:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

H. A. S. said:


> The coupler idea doesn't sound very safe. Whatever you decide, don't buy the 'Wobbler' dadoes.:thumbdown:


+1 on that idea.

Get yourself a stack dado. Very easy to use and to create any size dado. Just remember, you get what you pay for so go for a quality set. Just my two cents.

Red


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Deal on Oshlun 8" Dado*

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17335&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V1902

Save $30.00! I have them and they work great, virtually chip free edges.  bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

skipper767 said:


> Hi, I have a Makita 2704 tablesaw and would like to use a dado blade, so can anyone tell me if that will be possible and suggest also a suitable product? I like the Freud Dial type, but the arbor is not very long and I'll be forced to use a coupler to go fit its 30mm to 5/8 hole of the blade.
> is it safe? and which will be the advantages over just routeringthe dados?
> thanks in advance :smile:


As I understand it, the EU basically prohibits table saws being sold in member countries that can use a dado blade. The EU demands short arbor to prevent dado usage. 

Usually, a bench top saw is not robust enough to support dado cutting operations. Most manufacturers of bench top saws discourage dado use. 

Although the Freud dado is made in Italy, I doubt that it can be legally sold in Italy due to the EU and their regulations.

BTW - You need an additional length of about 20 MM on your arbor after the blade is installed if you intend to use a dado blade. And the Freud micro adjustable dado blade requires special wrenches which Freud supplies. I do not know if these wrenches are Metric or Imperial sized. 

I have a suggestion...
Do some research and find out if the North American version of your saw is capable of using a dado blade. If the NA saw can use dado blades, then check and see if an arbor for the NA version of the saw will fit into your saw. (Give Makita a story that you are moving to the US for work and intend to bring the saw. ) Try to order the arbor and have it shipped to Italy. If Makita won't ship to Italy, then someone here in NA could help out.

The 2705 model looks very similar to your 2704 and the specifications state that up to a 13/16" blade can be used on the 2705. (That is the size of most of our dado blades here. That is true for stacked or wobbler dados.)


----------



## skipper767 (Oct 19, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> The coupler idea doesn't sound very safe. Whatever you decide, don't buy the 'Wobbler' dadoes.:thumbdown:


yes, I made some research and read few things about not wanting them


----------



## skipper767 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answers, they are sure helping me in decision: my tought of using an adapter for fitting the blade on the arbor was really not convincing me at all, due to obvious reasons, and don't think to have enough space for a dado blade anyway, after a better checking and measuring following your advices.
And thanks to rrich, I didn't know that in EU the dado might be illegal nor that on a 'contractor type' tablesaw would be not good to use them, even if I found one type of blade on CMT catalogue and none on FREUD italian website (!). 
Think I'll stick to my router for dados in the near future...
Happy sawdusting


----------

